# Tasmanian Maltsters



## good4whatAlesU (5/6/17)

Just wondering if there are any Tasmanian maltsters and/or malt available to home brewers?

Cascade claim on their website to source their grain from Tasmania? What malthouse do they use? JW appear to have an office in Davenport, but is it a malting plant? The Tassies certainly grow a large amount of malting barley.

This is one thing missing from the whole "Craft beer" scene IMO - locally sourced malts with known provenance.

I once tried to source some malt from near our family origin in New Plymouth NZ (there is a Malteurop plant at Marton) but they told me the grain was shantied from all over the place, Marton, Canterbury Plains etc. Couldn't gaurantee me "Marton Malt"...


----------



## MitchD (5/6/17)

When I did the tour at Cascade they said their grain was malted in house at the brewery. Not sure how true that was because there didn't seem to be a facility large enough for a brewery that size. 

Not for horses is a local tassie malt house, not sure if it's crossed Bass Strait yet


----------



## manticle (5/6/17)

NFH has finished up as far as I'm aware.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (5/6/17)

That's a shame. ..


----------



## good4whatAlesU (5/6/17)

MitchD said:


> When I did the tour at Cascade they said their grain was malted in house at the brewery.


News article saying Cascade closed the onsite malting plant in 2014 and outsourced to a "specialist malting company in Tasmania" ... 

http://www.themercury.com.au/news/tasmania/jobs-cut-as-cascade-brewery-closes-its-malting-plant/news-story/992730dd19bb544f5f6df935dc6a26b1

Yet this 2016 article says they malt at Cascade:

http://rick.besserdin.com/?p=1384

I'm confused ...


----------



## MitchD (5/6/17)

It was march last year I did the tour, maybe they started again.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (5/6/17)

When I lived in Shearwater, I knew the bloke at Jw malting in Spreyton near Devonport. 

They only did pils malt, it was for Boags but I think they wanted to get Cascade on board. Whether that happened, who knows. The north/south divide often puts a kibosh on these things.

I got 50kg that fell on the floor (literally), quite an adequate malt for an IPA with sufficient boil and crystal.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (5/6/17)

Do Cascade make a pilsner?


----------



## Motabika (5/6/17)

I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure Bruny island do a beer featuring all Tasmanian ingredients


----------



## manticle (5/6/17)

Cascade make a pale lager. Tastes amazingly similar to their draught and their pale ale.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (5/6/17)

Lol, not surprising.

If they do use exclusively Tassie grain and malts it would be interesting getting hold of some. Would sell well on the home brewer market I reckon.


----------



## Holden4th (5/6/17)

I lived in North Perth in the early 80s and there was a malting plant a few ks down the road on my walk to work. The smell of the malt roasting on the days they did it was very distinctive. If you can't smell it near the brewery then it's not happening there.


----------



## Gloveski (5/6/17)

manticle said:


> NFH has finished up as far as I'm aware.


Yeah I think your right mate , talked to the head brewer of Kick Snare and he said that NFH was most likely going to finish up . Think his main job took him to the mainland


----------



## Schikitar (26/7/17)

Gloveski said:


> Yeah I think your right mate , talked to the head brewer of Kick Snare and he said that NFH was most likely going to finish up . Think his main job took him to the mainland



Yeah, Bill is now working at 3 Ravens. Van Dieman grow their own malt but I think that's for their estate beers (they do everything, hops, malts, have even cultured their own yeast).

I'd like to get my hands on some more Tassie products to make my own beers, freight from the mainland is not cheap.


----------



## brendanos (22/8/17)

manticle said:


> NFH has finished up as far as I'm aware.



Not "finished up" insomuch as paused. He's planning on getting set up in Melbourne once he's settled in. We've started some small-batch trials just in the last few weeks at 3 Ravens - I'll be trialing our first batch on pale malt at a Grain & Grape demo on the 9th of September, and we'll be using some toasted malt in a beer brewed on our (3 Ravens) bar birthday later that day.


----------

